# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Comment empcher le dplacement d'un fentre

## DelphiCool

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Comment empcher le dplacement d'un fentre

Ce source montre comment empcher le dplacement d'une fentre en redfinissant le message WM_SYSCOMMAND.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

